

Experimental Stuff Removal Idea - andrewmwatson
http://takethisawayfor.us/

======
andrewmwatson
I built this after a discussion with a friend about the friction involved in
getting rid of stuff with Craigslist, Freecycle etc. This is intended largely
as an experiment to gauge demand. There's nothing automated about it yet
because I didn't want to spend any time on it if there's no demand for the
service.

